# norton 360



## vineeth130 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi There, i have a problem with norton 360 live update as well. I have Windows vista 32 bit on my system. My internet connection is through a proxy server. I need to know which ports to unblock in the proxy server so that live update happens successfully. Any idea?


----------



## vineeth130 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: norton 360 liveupdate error 1000*

After going through the symantec forums etc., i got a new live update version, which now connects and downloads updates (at least, thats what it says...). 
Now i get a different error!
_LiveUpdate could not complete. Error 5._

Any clues?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: norton 360 liveupdate error 1000*



vineeth130 said:


> Hi There, i have a problem with norton 360 live update as well. I have Windows vista 32 bit on my system. My internet connection is through a proxy server. I need to know which ports to unblock in the proxy server so that live update happens successfully. Any idea?


Hi Vineeth,

Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team here. In regards to your question about the HTTP proxy, please follow these instructions to check your settings:

1.Start-All Programs-Control Panel

2. Double-click on the "LiveUpdate" icon.

3. Click on the HTTP tab, and then select "I want to customize my HTTP settings for LiveUpdate.

4. Under the "HTTP Proxy Settings," put a check in the box next to "Use a proxy server..." Enter the IP address of your Proxy server and the port # (usually port 80).

5. Click "Apply" and the "OK."

This should allow the LiveUpdate function to go through your proxy server and download an install the updates.

Please let me know if this resolves your issue.

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Vineeth,

I saw your response to me in the other post , stating that the instructions I provided you for the Proxy Server settings resolved your issue. I'm glad to hear that you are up and running. Just remember though, if by any chance your Proxy server address changes in the future, that you will need to go back into the settings and change it again.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 17, 2009)

Michael York said:


> Hi Vineeth,
> 
> I saw your response to me in the other post , stating that the instructions I provided you for the Proxy Server settings resolved your issue. I'm glad to hear that you are up and running. Just remember though, if by any chance your Proxy server address changes in the future, that you will need to go back into the settings and change it again.
> 
> ...


Dear Micheal. I too use Norton 360, but on Windows 7. 
I too connect through a proxy, but in windows 7, i dont see any "Live Update" in the control Panel. 

Can you please suggest an alternative way?

Thanks in advance.

-Wisdom


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello Wisdom,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

Since Windows 7 is still in beta, it is not officially supported with Norton 360 version 2. As a beta tester for Windows 7, you are encouraged to sign up for and begin using Norton 360 3.0 beta, which is being designed with Windows 7 compatibility in mind. Once the final version of Windows 7 is released, all of the Norton consumer products will be compatible with Windows 7.

You can sign up for and download the Norton 360 3.0 beta to test with Windows 7 beta at the following location:

*Norton 360 3 Beta Sign-Up and Download*

I provide support on this and other forums for the released versions of Norton AntiVirus, Internet Security and 360 on Windows XP and Windows Vista. 

If you decide to sign up for the Norton 360 3.0 beta, I encourage you to visit the following Norton Community Forum, where you can post questions and receive further support . There, you will find users currently testing the Norton 360 3.0 beta who may be knowledgeable about additional questions you may have.

*Windows 7 Beta Compatibility on the Norton Community Forums*

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks Michael... i hope to get my query sorted out there


----------

